# Video - Snakehead feeding!



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Juvenile giant snakehead feeding - 






An insatiable predator that decimates anything in our ecosystem. 
It is said to feed on all kinds of fishes, frogs, insects, ducks, snakes, etc. 
It can also withstand temperature up to zero degrees. 
It can live in dirty environments such as our sewers. 
It can stay out of the water for 3-4 days crawling with their fins looking for other bodies of water. 
It is said to attack humans protecting its nest. 
This fish is prohibited, and this fish is said to taste good!


----------



## D & T (Feb 4, 2008)

Had a green one way back when. Yea dont put face over tank as they may jump out and bite, espeacilly red ones!


----------



## Rodolfo (Mar 19, 2008)

wow! that some serious way to adapt and survive (Baer Grylls) don't have nothing on it.


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

i don't like them  my coworkers say they taste like chicken...


----------



## forguppies (Dec 18, 2006)

I know someone who's daughter has a 12 in long snakehead and whenever she feeds him, he bites her.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

ouch! Isn't that what feeding tongs are for


----------



## forguppies (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, I told her to get rid that dangerous animal w/o throwing it into the wild. My guess is that she will keep it.


----------



## MrsFish (Jun 6, 2008)

now that is 1 serious fish!!


----------



## nitelife (Jul 5, 2008)

nice! he will be huge in no time.


----------



## actinicblue (Jun 15, 2008)

they start out red in color when they are very young, they grow quiet fast. i used to keep them in the jar when i was a young child in the philippines. they help the rice farmers by eating the rats and insects that would otherwise ruin their crop.


----------



## ntiggr2 (Jan 17, 2008)

Voracious critters, aren't they?! Cool video, thanks for posting it.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

wow that was so cool!


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Cool fish I might get one.


----------



## thechief (Jan 1, 2012)

man i wish they werent illegal in California i would love one of these guys


----------



## Ecooper (Jul 3, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i thought they were pretty much illegal everywhere?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

They are cool beasts, but the sooner we stop buying them, the sooner pressure to shut down the aquarium hobby's imports will ease up. They are an ecological disaster in the making. 
It's one of those animals that you have to be shortsighted to buy. If you do buy one, you have to think of the end game. You will eventually have to kill it. 
And that's not cool.
A Canadian snakehead smuggler (a pet shop owner) got caught bringing some into the USA a couple of weeks ago. I think he is facing several $5000 fines and four years in the slammer.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Unfortunately the damage is already done. Saw a U tube on them in waterways in
Florida. Only time till they are everywhere. Eat any fish smaller than they are. Wipe
out all natural fish by eating young of fish larger than they are as well as fish that 
don't get as big as they do. If you are a fisherman then you might as well get used
to the taste of them as in 40 years they will be the only fish out there.


----------



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

In TN the department of wildlife says if you catch a snakehead you have to kill it upon catching it.


----------

